

Kevin Mitnick's business card... lockpicker now? - neopanz
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ranh/106709219/

======
cryptoz
I have one of these! I met Kevin at The Last HOPE a couple years back, and he
was handing these out. It's pretty much the most fantastic business card I've
ever seen.

